# Steroids in Dubai??



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

The mrs has got her heart set on moving to Dubai and has a few job interviews lined up. I'm well up for it...but what about the juice lol?? Can you get hold of it out there (without like getting your hands chopped off)?


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Mate of mine back in school said he got AAS when he was in dubai, he used to live there too.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

There are some things you shouldn't do as a foreigner in the UAE and f*cking with any kind of drug is one of them.

Live there a few months, get a feel for the place and how things work and then think about getting gear etc in Dubai.

The pros there tend to be funded by the ruling elite so a blind eye is turned, with all due respect I doubt the same blind eye would be turned for you.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

LOL-i live here ( in dubai) easier to get then water out here youll get offered it at any hard core gym, lol even at fitness first ( my missus was joining- not me i hasten to add ) the rep was trying to push gear on me.

However there is a lot of bunk stuff here and it is not much cheaper then the uk.

As for the law- yes illegal, get caught with it you will more then likely get fined but nothing else, ephedrine however you are going to be looking at a spell inside as its considered a recreational /addictive drug like codeine.

Yes recreational drugs out here forget it- you will be banged up immediatly without even a trial- some very big guys out here the scene is good.

Living with your missus is risky without getting married and youl lget arrested for that... but only if they catch you or someone grasses- unlikely in any event but you do need to be whiter then white


----------



## Eryximachus (Feb 26, 2013)

AK-26 said:


> There are some things you shouldn't do as a foreigner in the UAE and f*cking with any kind of drug is one of them.
> 
> Live there a few months, get a feel for the place and how things work and then think about getting gear etc in Dubai.
> 
> The pros there tend to be funded by the ruling elite so a blind eye is turned, with all due respect I doubt the same blind eye would be turned for you.


I believe AAS is legal in many Muslim countries, as it is generally recognized as being non-intoxicating. The Koran only forbids intoxicants. AAS is widely available for example in Turkey and Iran.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

laurie g said:


> LOL-i live here ( in dubai) easier to get then water out here youll get offered it at any hard core gym, lol even at fitness first ( my missus was joining- not me i hasten to add ) the rep was trying to push gear on me.
> 
> However there is a lot of bunk stuff here and it is not much cheaper then the uk.
> 
> ...


What about pins, buddy? I noticed that they sell insulin pins off the shelf in pharmacies, but haven't seen any 3ml barrels and blues.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

laurie g said:


> LOL-i live here ( in dubai) easier to get then water out here youll get offered it at any hard core gym, lol even at fitness first ( my missus was joining- not me i hasten to add ) the rep was trying to push gear on me.
> 
> However there is a lot of bunk stuff here and it is not much cheaper then the uk.
> 
> ...


alittle off topic but might be considering going to that part of the world for a holiday with the missus, not married.

what are the basic rules for me and the missus when there. She needs to be covered up outside the hotel, long dresses etc, no holding hands in public?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> alittle off topic but might be considering going to that part of the world for a holiday with the missus, not married.
> 
> what are the basic rules for me and the missus when there. She needs to be covered up outside the hotel, long dresses etc, no holding hands in public?


I've been told by a mate who goes a lot that wearing fake wedding rings will sort a lot of the problems.


----------



## bauhaus (May 31, 2009)

AK-26 said:


> There are some things you shouldn't do as a foreigner in the UAE and f*cking with any kind of drug is one of them.
> 
> Live there a few months, get a feel for the place and how things work and then think about getting gear etc in Dubai.
> 
> The pros there tend to be funded by the ruling elite so a blind eye is turned, with all due respect I doubt the same blind eye would be turned for you.


Yeah, I could see the justice system in Dubai being somewhat a little dubious.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> alittle off topic but might be considering going to that part of the world for a holiday with the missus, not married.
> 
> what are the basic rules for me and the missus when there. She needs to be covered up outside the hotel, long dresses etc, no holding hands in public?


Lol youll be ok- dont belive the sun news paper Dubai is VERY tolerant for an islamic satate and i have seen some sites that even raise my eyebrow, holding hands is cool- the locals do it, wear respectfull colthing like sleeves to the elbow is cool for a women and trousers, 3/4 length past the knee- this will save you from grief- you can off course get away with strapless tops but you may, get told to cover up. its happended to my mates wife- no majors though youll not get arrested or anything like that.

Just dont take the ****, snogging in public is a defo no no and you will get in trouble- Be polite to the arabs, if your driving for Fs sake done use any road rage or you will defo get arrested if you go in ramadam be careful- ( July ) i got caught drinking water in public and got ticked off- no drinking and eating in public in daylight hours basically


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

laurie g said:


> Lol youll be ok- dont belive the sun news paper Dubai is VERY tolerant for an islamic satate and i have seen some sites that even raise my eyebrow, holding hands is cool- the locals do it, wear respectfull colthing like sleeves to the elbow is cool for a women and trousers, 3/4 length past the knee- this will save you from grief- you can off course get away with strapless tops but you may, get told to cover up. its happended to my mates wife- no majors though youll not get arrested or anything like that.
> 
> Just dont take the ****, snogging in public is a defo no no and you will get in trouble- Be polite to the arabs, if your driving for Fs sake done use any road rage or you will defo get arrested if you go in ramadam be careful- ( July ) i got caught drinking water in public and got ticked off- no drinking and eating in public in daylight hours basically


cool.

any places, hotels, resorts worth considering over there? Want all inclusive 4/5 star. Hopefully no kids lol


----------



## Missing (Mar 7, 2014)

laurie g said:


> Lol youll be ok- dont belive the sun news paper Dubai is VERY tolerant for an islamic satate and i have seen some sites that even raise my eyebrow, holding hands is cool- the locals do it, wear respectfull colthing like sleeves to the elbow is cool for a women and trousers, 3/4 length past the knee- this will save you from grief- you can off course get away with strapless tops but you may, get told to cover up. its happended to my mates wife- no majors though youll not get arrested or anything like that.
> 
> Just dont take the ****, snogging in public is a defo no no and you will get in trouble- Be polite to the arabs, if your driving for Fs sake done use any road rage or you will defo get arrested if you go in ramadam be careful- ( July ) i got caught drinking water in public and got ticked off- no drinking and eating in public in daylight hours basically


also when driving if you crash into an arab or he crashes into you- police will always side with the local.

HOWEVER if its an Indian (lots of indian labour over there) they will side with you

Dubai is one of my favourite places in the world


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

O



Clubber Lang said:


> cool.
> 
> any places, hotels, resorts worth considering over there? Want all inclusive 4/5 star. Hopefully no kids lol


You have to get about as well though, buddy. There is so much to see outside of the hotels.

I have stayed in Crowne Plaza Festival City which was pretty much child free with nice pool. Also did Novotel in Al Barsha which had stunning gym but sh1t pool.

I now have an apartment outside the city in the Green Community area, so basically drive to most places.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

dt36 said:


> What about pins, buddy? I noticed that they sell insulin pins off the shelf in pharmacies, but haven't seen any 3ml barrels and blues.


Well they come with the gear generally they are a sealed barrel and blue pin affair in its own wrapper- 1ml to 5ml just need to ask which one you want, costs about 5 quid for a box of 100


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

laurie g said:


> Well they come with the gear generally they are a sealed barrel and blue pin affair in its own wrapper- 1ml to 5ml just need to ask which one you want, costs about 5 quid for a box of 100


Cheers Laurie. Will have to make some enquiries in gym now and I'm starting to settle in. There's a couple of heavy lads in who look like they've got their creatine protocol right...


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> cool.
> 
> any places, hotels, resorts worth considering over there? Want all inclusive 4/5 star. Hopefully no kids lol


Le Royal Meridian on Jumeriah beach is amazing, stayed there last time I went in July 2011. Has won awards from trip advisor too.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't think I'll ever go to countries like this

The strict rules just put me off, they aren't even rules for yourself and others health and safety, they're just decided by 'religion'. You can get in trouble just for doing something considered 'normal'.

Another reason why I hate religion...


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Echo said:


> I don't think I'll ever go to countries like this
> 
> The strict rules just put me off, they aren't even rules for yourself and others health and safety, they're just decided by 'religion'. You can get in trouble just for doing something considered 'normal'.
> 
> Another reason why I hate religion...


Thats not entirely correct mate- Dubai at any rate has pretty strict labour laws and regulation is pretty tough, as for health and safety whilst its difficult to enforece the law is definatley there to protect people, having been in the back of an old bill car bcause someone on site got injured it is my duty as a lead PM to ensure the Health and safety of the guys on site- one of them gets hurt- i am personally responsible- this is a vry good incentive


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

laurie g said:


> Thats not entirely correct mate- Dubai at any rate has pretty strict labour laws and regulation is pretty tough, as for health and safety whilst its difficult to enforece the law is definatley there to protect people, having been in the back of an old bill car bcause someone on site got injured it is my duty as a lead PM to ensure the Health and safety of the guys on site- one of them gets hurt- i am personally responsible- this is a vry good incentive


Yeah I was probably just being a bit too hasty, I just got frustrated after seeing comments like:

-Got ticked off for drinking water in Ramadan

-Not allowed to live with each other unless married

-Is holding hands okay.etc


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

laurie g said:


> Thats not entirely correct mate- Dubai at any rate has pretty strict labour laws and regulation is pretty tough, as for health and safety whilst its difficult to enforece the law is definatley there to protect people, having been in the back of an old bill car bcause someone on site got injured it is my duty as a lead PM to ensure the Health and safety of the guys on site- one of them gets hurt- i am personally responsible- this is a vry good incentive


They're alowed to be pretty picky with their job ads tho...my mrs applied for a management job that stated the successful applicant must be "good looking, female, under 35 with a symetrical face and not have a silly haircut"...fvckin quality!!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> They're alowed to be pretty picky with their job ads tho...my mrs applied for a management job that stated the successful applicant must be "good looking, female, under 35 with a symetrical face and not have a silly haircut"...fvckin quality!!


Did she get the job? :whistling:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> Did she get the job? :whistling:


Lol...she's through to the 2nd round of interviews.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Can confirm, you'll get gear pushed on you the moment you get ready to bench. But watch out for fakes and always bargain, one thing that works perfectly ask the big guy to show you the vial he's using  . Oh and pct can be gotten from pharmacy, all pharma grade cheap. Got nolva for a few quids last time.


----------



## TDXB (May 29, 2014)

laurie g said:


> LOL-i live here ( in dubai) easier to get then water out here


I wish. I train at home so having a hard time. Any pointers would be appreciated


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

TDXB said:


> I wish. I train at home so having a hard time. Any pointers would be appreciated


How long you been out there mate? We're moving out in July.


----------



## TDXB (May 29, 2014)

stuey99 said:


> How long you been out there mate? We're moving out in July.


9 years now. You guys got jobs yet?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

TDXB said:


> 9 years now. You guys got jobs yet?


The mrs got a job as GM of a restaurant...I'm a printer by trade but just gonna try and get into bar/hotel work. What do you do bro?


----------



## TDXB (May 29, 2014)

Nice, I love eating out. Plenty of bars and hotels so if you're not half stupid you should be allright 

Can't really tell you what I do as there are only a few people in the country doing the same job so it would be a dead giveaway if someone were to stumble across this. Once my pm's are accessible I'm happy to let you know.

I'm hoping Laurie or dt36 get a chance to chime in a bit later as I'm a bit desperate. I'm on TRT but all pharmacies and my endo's practice are out of Sustanon and I'm 2 weeks overdue for my injection. Would be happy with alternatives...


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

TDXB said:


> Nice, I love eating out. Plenty of bars and hotels so if you're not half stupid you should be allright
> 
> Can't really tell you what I do as there are only a few people in the country doing the same job so it would be a dead giveaway if someone were to stumble across this. Once my pm's are accessible I'm happy to let you know.
> 
> I'm hoping Laurie or dt36 get a chance to chime in a bit later as I'm a bit desperate. I'm on TRT but all pharmacies and my endo's practice are out of Sustanon and I'm 2 weeks overdue for my injection. Would be happy with alternatives like cyp or enan.


Fair play mate. Would appreciate a pm when you can...would be nice if someone who's been out there a while could nudge me in the right direstion for finding work (if you could)


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> alittle off topic but might be considering going to that part of the world for a holiday with the missus, not married.
> 
> what are the basic rules for me and the missus when there. She needs to be covered up outside the hotel, long dresses etc, no holding hands in public?


Iv been there twice and really love it. You can get away by holding hands in public thats about it. As long as there is no touching up fondling in public or in restaurants You will be ok. My wife and I are both muslims and we held hands etc but one thing she didnt do is dress like a tart on a night out lol

Just enjoy yourself bigman, the hotel I recommend is Le Royal Meridian its a 5 star deluxe. All the best.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Been there once but to be honest the place I stayed wasn't exactly the most cultural or strict of environments.

I was out on business at the Atlantis Palm Hotel... surrounded by fellow Russian oligarchs sipping champagne on the beach for breakfast and their hot, nip-tucked wives displaying all kinds of tan lines in their Chanel bikinis!

At the end of the day, it's common sense. There was no issue with clothes and I saw MANY girls scantily clad, even outside of the resort. You just have to be respectful, there's no need to assume it's going to be difficult to adapt to. It's not like most people go around fondling each other in the streets in the UK either. Myself and my (then) partner didn't have any issues holding hands or giving each other a peck.

Not a big fan of Dubai though, personally. Very false beauty; all very extravagantly man-made (obviously). I much prefer natural beauty if I'm going to live somewhere. Dubai is only somewhere I'd visit for the experience or business reasons.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry I realise my reply wasn't very relevant to steroids - just responded after reading some of the comments on the thread.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Bodylands gym, diamond gym on sheik zayed road, 24 fitness in Al quorz to name a few gyms that will cater for you needs


----------



## TDXB (May 29, 2014)

thanks laurie, that helps


----------



## persianarnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Just moved to dubai recently, and looking where I can get pharma grade test and npp. I tried pharmacies in Satwa, but they either didn't have or refuse to sell. Can you advise what pharmacy to go in? I thought trying Deira next.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Im in dubau as well,

Havent trained for 1.5 years.. due to a seriouss injury

good place


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

@Stuey,

I saw you moved to Dubai. Welcome and pleasure to see you are here!

Let me know if I can assist you with anything

Slin


----------



## wazmiester (Mar 2, 2015)

Never liked arabs ...too arrogant for my liking


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Used to pick my stuff up from Supercare Pharmacy in Jumeriah. Close to TGI Friday's.

Would get either Sustanon or Nebido there, but needed a prescription.


----------

